# how to read locked scrapbooks and albums in orkut?



## mrintech (Mar 24, 2008)

well friends 

i need help 

just wanna know: 

* HOW CAN I READ OUT THE LOCKED SCRAPBOOKS OF PEOPLE OVER ORKUT 

& 

* HOW TO ACCESS THE LOCKED ALBUMS 

if the above questions are illegal, THEN PLS "pm" ME 

- WISHES


----------



## sai_cool (Mar 24, 2008)

reported..


----------



## slugger (Mar 24, 2008)

you can definitely view and readd *ALL* locked scrpbooks and image galleries


just ask the person to add you to *her* friends list


*BTW*
did I tell you something that you yourself probably dont know......*YOU ARE A PERVERT!!!!!*


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 24, 2008)

_Guess who's got no Life ?_
_Reported._


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 24, 2008)

And closed.


----------

